# Speed Machines:The Great Ocean Liners.



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Tomorrow nite..Sunday 07 January on ABC TV there is part 1 of a "new" series on Ocean Liners, well reviewed in the 'Australian' today.
Programme begins 1800h.
First show about the Normandie(Thumb) and Queen Mary.

Regards, 
David D.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

thank you David i'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Syd young (Apr 8, 2006)

*Advice*

Which way do I ned to point my aerial to get this programme,I have bought an extra battery(Jester) [=P]


----------

